# 747-2 Travel lounge option - can it be retro fitted?



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We've just done a 3 week trip to Spain with our 4 young children and really wished that the travel lounge option for the Argos 747-2 had been fitted as being able to recline the seats slightly would have made a huge amount of difference to travelling comfort.

Has anyone:
A) got this fitted already and how would you rate it?
B) had it retro fitted or know if this is possible?

Thanks :0)


----------



## rabble (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello,
did not realise that you could have an option to recline the travelling seats would be interested to know if this is possible aswell, our sofa reclines but not the travelling seats


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, it is shown as an option in the original brochure and is also mentioned in the manual as 'if fitted'


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

rabble said:


> Hello,
> did not realise that you could have an option to recline the travelling seats would be interested to know if this is possible aswell, our sofa reclines but not the travelling seats


Ours is the same as yours rabble - just the lounger reclines, not the dinette seats. We too didn't know there was an option for it. :?

Steve


----------



## rabble (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm very interested as well cannot find out on the net so I am going to ask at the NEC, of course not holding out too much hope that one of the dealers will actually know!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

How do I put a picture on here? I have the original brochure showing the option


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know your van, but I guarantee it would be eye-wateringly expensive to have it retro-fitted. 8O

If the seats can be slid out a bit to give some more bum room, the same effect could be achieved by getting some wedge shaped cushions in fairly dense foam.

_(If the seats will slide, but not lock into place at the right position it shouldn't be very difficult to install your own DIY locking pins.)_

Even if you want the wedges to match the existing upholstery perfectly (_wouldn't bother me if they didn't - just for the journey_) and had to get them professionally covered, it still wouldn't cost anything like as much as a full retro-fit.

Worth considering?

Dave


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> I don't know your van, but I guarantee it would be eye-wateringly expensive to have it retro-fitted. 8O
> 
> If the seats can be slid out a bit to give some more bum room, the same effect could be achieved by getting some wedge shaped cushions in fairly dense foam.
> 
> ...


Now that's an idea. There are two wedge shaped cushions already which are for when the bed is extended so they would do. Trouble is the base cushions are always sliding off the edge anyway and this would push the occupant out further. There are rubber things underneath on the seat but still don't prevent slipping


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A minor problem Lucy.

Straps to stop the cushions slipping, and a DIY locking pin to fix the seat slider in place.

Wakk44 did something very similar on his previous van. He may have a couple of tips. PM him if he doesn't notice this post. He's a really nice chap and will help if he can.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> . He's a really nice chap and will help if he can.
> 
> Dave


Not sure about that,I've turned into an old grumpy recently :roll:

We had the L shaped lounge in the previous truck and the seat base slid out on runners to make up the double bed.This was a real faff at bedtime so all we did was pull the base out,drill some small holes in the runners and fit some pins to prevent it moving.

Then we had a piece of foam cut to size which was fitted into the gap near the wall.This made things much easier at bedtime as the base was already in position so no messing around with moving cushions and doing the seat base jigsaw puzzle every night.

The drawback was that the seatbase was slightly wider during the day but we solved this by using some scatter cushions as lumbar supports.It made the layout much more user friendly and we preferred it.(Why did we sell it after just getting it sorted :? )

It is only viable if you have a pull out base for your lounge seats of course.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our daughter used to have the same van and travelled all over Europe with 4 children. What they did was to sit the children in kiddie seats or on booster cushions that tended to give some form of recline. Borrow some and see if they work.

If your question was more about comfort when stopped, then I got the wrong end of the stick. :lol:

Colin

[EDIT - see pic below]


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I have learned something from this thread. My Burstner Active 747-2 came with a couple of wedge shaped cushions (in a different material cover to everything else) and we never figured out where they went or what they were for. :? 

We have made up the double dinette bed but these cushions did not look like they were part of it.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I looked in the manual and it shows where to use those cushions when you make up the dinette bed in extend mode
There are two wedge shaped and one long one. However the manual shows to put the wedge ones in either corner by the window, with them sloping back towards the seat.
The long one is shown in the middle. However the long one is too short for the gap and half the width of the wedge ones so cannot possibly fit.
But, if you put the two main seat cushions together in the middle, then the lower back cushions either side, the upper back cushions fir perfectly end to end, sloping back towards the window so I cannot see why we would need the other 3 cushions. But that is what the wedge cushions are for according to the manual.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Lucy.

Our van may be slightly different in layout but we have a sliding frame that comes out into the gangway from under the dinette seats. This has always puzzled us but it makes sense now if you use the spare cushions.

What we have always done is to just make up the double bed as it is and unclip the long bench seat and slide it flat. This makes up a huge sleeping area across the full width of the van.

I have had a look at making the long bench seat recline but it will be a major redesign. I have however modified one side of the double dinette so that we can watch TV in more comfort. There are some photos of my change in the following link.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-119641-high-density-foam-which-is-best.html


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

No, we don't have a pull out base but thanks anyway :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Had a similar problem with a Hymer. I got round it by getting a couple of lengths of (4" I think) plastic toilet waste pipe and slipped them behind the base of the backrest cushions. Worked a treat, dead cheap and light as well !!


----------

